# Low flying military jets *Part 2*



## lloydh (Jan 21, 2011)

Seeing as the first one was such a hit I thought I would post up some more, hope you don't mind 

1



What was the time again? by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

2



Swept Wing Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

3



Swept Wing Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

4



Swept Wing Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

5



Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

6



QinetiQ Alpha Jet by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

7



QinetiQ Alpha Jet Cockpit by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

8



Swept Wing Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

9



Panavia Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

10



QinetiQ Alpha Jet by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

11



Panavia Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

12



Panavia Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

13



Hawk T2 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

14



T2 Cockpit by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

15



Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

16



Chinhook by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

17



Chinhook by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

18



Chinhook by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

19



Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

20



Tornado GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Thanks for looking :thumbup:


----------



## Namibia (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow!!   You hang gliding??


----------



## lloydh (Jan 21, 2011)

No on a mountain :thumbup:


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 21, 2011)

#1, #2, #6 and #17 are the ones that grab me the most.

i'm really going to have to book a flight over the pond just to check this place out. lol


----------



## Namibia (Jan 21, 2011)

Brilliant shots -your  ears must have taken a bit of strain!


----------



## Billhyco (Jan 21, 2011)

if your on a mountain, how do you get #8?  love that shot!


----------



## Billhyco (Jan 21, 2011)

oh and i think #4 would look great in print.


----------



## lloydh (Jan 21, 2011)

Billhyco said:


> if your on a mountain, how do you get #8?  love that shot!



It has just been rotated 90 degrees :thumbup:


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2011)

again great pictures. do the pilots notice you ?


----------



## lloydh (Jan 22, 2011)

They do occasionally


----------



## Cheffriis (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Awesome as always dude!!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!! I recall an earlier post...these are equally good, or better.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW

Hey so I suppose the missiles and fuel tanks on the Tornado rotate to stay in line with the direction of flight as the wings swing in and outwards?


----------



## lloydh (Jan 27, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> WOW
> 
> Hey so I suppose the missiles and fuel tanks on the Tornado rotate to stay in line with the direction of flight as the wings swing in and outwards?



I'm not 100% sure but I think so yes :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 27, 2011)

Again, a fabulous set.

I forget where exactly you said you were for these...are they near Machynlleth?

I am seriously going to have to take a day out of our holidays for some of this stuff...we spend a couple of weeks down there in the summer...these guys are always around, especially down the valley at Corris.

Cheers


----------



## lloydh (Jan 27, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> Again, a fabulous set.
> 
> I forget where exactly you said you were for these...are they near Machynlleth?
> 
> ...



They are indeed.

Good luck but don't go expecting to see anything because you will be disappointed if you blank which isn't rare. The government cuts in the RAF have already got rid of the harrier gr9 and with talk of them cutting the tornado GR4 fleet from 134 to 60 it won't be like it use to. :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 27, 2011)

lloydh said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > Again, a fabulous set.
> ...



I see what you mean.
We stay in a caravan up in the hills towards Llanidloes and we see these guys in the distance - don't often pass close to us. I do seem to think there were many more several years ago than there are now...

It's a shame.

Mind you, I wouldn't get shots like this...I can just about manage to pan my daugher on her bike! 

Still, There'd be some great landscapes/hillscapes to be had even if these guys don't come by.

Cheers


----------



## flasharps (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy Goose and Maverick!! Those are amazing!!


----------



## Andy5D (Feb 15, 2011)

love 16 and 19


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 18, 2011)

DAAAAAANNNNNG!!!!! incredible perspectives and incredibly crisp shots!! Very nicely done!


----------



## ekool (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome work, I like them alot!


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 27, 2011)

This is wonderful photography, many congratulations!


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jaw dropping pictures!


----------

